# Hawke Frontier Ed's?



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a pair of 10x42 Nikon Monarch's and am looking at purchasing another pair of binos. My wife has started to come and spot with me :thumbs: and she has noticed the difference in her cheaper binoculars. I have been looking at the sub $500 price range and have heard from some hunting buddies that they absolutely love the Hawke Frontier Ed 10x43's. Does anyone on here have any experience with Hawke Frontiers? I like the pricepoint and the fact that they have a tripod mount, heard good things about the glass. Thought I would see if anyone has any perspective.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

I got my nikon monarchs off of camofire.com . They sometimes have great deals. They usually only have 5 things up at a time. But everything is normally around 50% off. Great gear. I have got a lot of my camo from there as well.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

I love nikon stuff for the price. Another cheaper good brand is vortex. My brother absolutely loves vortex.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have heard good things about the Hawke scopes on some of other forums. Seems like they compare pretty well to the Vortex Viper HDs, though they are quite a bit heavier. I'm not sure where they're made, but if they're Chinese, I think you can probably find some better Japanese glass or used Euro glass for similar money. No experience using them though.

I've got a pair of upper end Leupolds that compare really well with the sub $500 glass that I've listed on here for sale. These were my backup pair while my others were sent in for cleaning. Good glass. You can find my ad in the trading post. PM me if interested.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

i have a Hawke rifle scope, and I have nothing but great things to say about it, to the extent that when I get a new pair of binocs, I am going to give the hawkes a try.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out Zenray. J Have Some HD primes, And My BIL has some ed3's both of us are happy


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to post an update, I went to Cabela's and spent an hour and a half at the optics counter. It was on a day they said was "women's appreciation day" they gave my wife a lanyard and said anything she purchased they would give her employee pricing. This meant she ended up spending much more time at Cabela's than she bargained for... The "employee pricing" had more significant discounts on some items than others and optics wasn't enough to sway me. However I had enough buyers remorse that I ordered a pair of the Hawke Frontier ED's the next day. After leaving Cabela's I called a friend of mine who guides and has a pair of each (the Nikon Monarch's and Hawkes) For the price I can say it is hard to beat what you get with the Hawke Frontier's. The materials are comparable to the Nikon's I have and they actually outperform my Nikon's in low light. All that being said, I am still a big fan of Nikon's but for the money I am very pleased with my Hawke Frontier 10x43 ED's.


----------

